# 02-20-06 MAC CHAT collection update!!!



## allan_willb (Feb 20, 2006)

One of our Artists will be with you shortly. At the end of this chat session, you may request to have a transcript of your chat sent to you via email by completing our Exit Survey.
Hello. Thank you for your interest in M·A·C Cosmetics. My name is Amy. How may I assist you?
allan: hi amy
Amy: Hello Allan
allan: do blush cremes in the pallet dry out
Amy: They shouldn't at all not if you keep the cover to your palette tightly closes
allan: what bases do you recomend for spring up es?
Amy: For Spring Up you should do our Pearl Cream Colour Base 
Amy: Click here for the Cream Colour Base page.
Amy: Cream Colour Base is a creamy formula that adds colour with a dewy, moist finish. 
allan: no paint recomndations?
Amy: Yes, for the Paints, under Spring Up do Base Light
Amy: Click here for the Paints page.
allan: when is your new liquid studio fix liquid comming out?
Amy: It should launch on or near March 9th
allan: Is there new concelar comming out also?
Amy: Yes, the Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15 is launching with our Studio Touch-Up Stick which is a portable pencil concealer that provides medium, buildable coverage and a natural finish. 
allan: Will it come with a sharpener?
Amy: No but we are coming out with a sharpener for it shortly after it is launched but they did not give us an exact date. Please check back with us when it's closer to the launch for more information
allan: Has mac ever came out with an ALL BLUE collection?If not will they ever?
Amy: Not that I know of, Allan. I'm not sure if they will however you can find out if there is anything in the works by emailing our Corporate Department at:
Amy: [email protected]
allan: Is the icon kabuki brush permanent?
Amy: The Catherine Deneuve #182 brush is limited edition
allan: what can I do to make glimmershimmer stand out more?
Amy: Apply it over a cream Colour Base or something emollient to "catch" and "boost" the pigment in the Glimmershimmer
allan: This new sweety cake collection comming out in april?Is it a prom collection?And is it going to hit all stores AND counters?
Amy: Yes it will hit all stores and counter and I believe is not marketed as a Prom collection
allan: whats the life of a foundation say studio fix powder?
Amy: 3 years 
allan: you are also comming out with a loose blot powder along with the concelar and studio fix liquid whats that like?
Amy: (I've had mine for much longer and they have been fine)
allan: Oh i see =)
Amy: Let me get you more information on those Loose Blot Powders - yes they are launching with the concealer stick and Studio Fix Fluid 
Amy: Allan, Blot Powder/Loose is a loose powder controls shine and provides sheer coverage and a velvety-matte finish. The formula is jet-milled to create a ultra-silky feel on the skin. 
allan: There are also more pigments comming out later this year!What kind of colors?Do you know how many are comming out and when?I Loooooooooove pigments!!!Don't you!
Amy: Yes, I love the Pigments Allan they are amazing and so versatile! Regrettably I don't have any info yet on if and when there will be more colours launching. Please check back with us maybe around summer time...as we may have more information for any Pigment shade releases!
allan: Sorry i know i ask a lot...
Amy: No problem
allan: so there is this culturebloom dvd
allan: how can i get some?
Amy: Yes, I heard that they were giving out Culturebloom DVD's at the events Allen. To try to get one, as soon as you can request it with our Consumer Communications Dept at that email address I gave you above. These are very limited in supply I'm sure
allan: got any more fun stuff comming out that i dont know about?
Amy: (Laughing).....Let me look Allan, just a moment.....
allan: ok =)
Amy: The next collection to launch is suppose to be the Dejarose collection which is a rich and romantic collection of Lipsticks, Lipglass, Eye Shadow and a new fragrance (a rose scent)
Amy: Should be on or around March 30th
allan: wow
allan: with new eye shadows?
Amy: 3 eye shadows only one is new it's suppose to be called Budding Beauty 
Amy: the other 2 are repromotes Pink Freeze and Pink Venus
allan: ohhh i see
allan: i have noticed that they always add items that are already out with the le collections
allan: so with VIVA GLAM....is it going to be another re-launch with pam again this year or are we going to see new faces?
Amy: That I'm not sure about either Allan. I just had my spring training and they didn't mention anything about a new launch or campaign with Pamela. Sorry for the limited info
Amy: Also Allan with the Sweetie Cakes collection......
allan: not a problem your awsome
Amy: Here is more information on how this collection came about......
allan: yes.....
Amy: the collection was inspired by Sylvia Weinstock she is a famous cake maker here in New York City
allan: wow cake maker love it!
Amy: She is knows as the Leonardo da Vinci of cakes 
Amy: and has designed cakes for many famous celebs
allan: i love to make cakes myself.
Amy: Here cake shop is here in New York City
Amy: Oh very nice!
allan: wow
Amy: www.sylviaweinstock.com
Amy: and she uses our makeup brushes to design her cakes
allan: so she makes her cakes wearing mac im assuming?hehe.
Amy: Haha!
allan: OMG shut up
Amy: I'm sure!
Amy: Our makeup brushes help with her intricate designs on the cakes
allan: make up brushes on cake
allan: well im sure she has the money!
allan: why not
Amy: she has used them for a long time
allan: since 1984 right.....
allan: no im kidding haha
Amy: She's done cakes for Mariah Carey, Cindy Lauper and Donald Trump
allan: wow
allan: why didnt they use her at the girl in the picture for the collection its this young blonde girl
Amy: I'm not sure, Allan that's a good question
allan: see what they should have done was make the collection pic of her making cake with the brushes...
allan: that would have been cool
Amy: Yes! so true!
allan: anything about sundressing and bathing ape?
Amy: That would have been very cool!
Amy: Yes, Bathing Ape is available here in SoHo
Amy: Or was I'm not sure of the availability of Bathing Ape 
allan: then they could have done a thing with your website like....cakes by Sylvia Weinstock...and instead of how to create this LOOK...it would be how to create this CAKE
allan: hahhaha
Amy: I love cake!
allan: USING the 190 mix white frosting with blue frosting to create a moons reflection icing bla bla bla
allan: hahah
Amy: Funny!
allan: so bathing ape
allan: whats that
Amy: It was a collection we did that was mostly exclusive to Asia for the designer 
allan: oh i see, and its already out
Amy: Yes, it launched a few months back
allan: what does this designer collection consist of?
Amy: It's a clothing line I believe I'm trying to look for more info as we speak (so sorry Allan!)
allan: Another thing what I really really REALLY wanna know is about this "pretty boy" collection comming out in a couple months.You know since im a pretty boy myself HAHHAA
Amy: Yes, I can get you info on that too 
Amy: Let me look Allan I'll be right back......
allan: AMY you ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Amy: Thanks!
Amy: Allan, in my notes they are showing an on counter date for North America for June 1st (this is tentative). It's to launch at select MAC free standing stores. So probably like the Bathing Ape collection. The stores in New York and Los Angeles 
Amy: The line consists mostly of our Blot Powder, Bronzing Powder, Lip Conditioners.....
allan: awwwwww no color
Amy: Suppose to be lauching with 2 Pigments - our Fuchsia and Violet
Amy: Our Brow Set in Clear
allan: wow
Amy: And it's suppose to launch with an eye shadow quad in shades Vanilla, Cork Blu Noir and Omega.....
Amy: View these eye shadows and Pigments here......
Amy: Click here for the Pigment page.
Amy: Click here for the Clear Brow Set 
Amy: Click here for the Eye Shadow page.
allan: okay okay 2 more collections and im done
allan: sundressing body 
allan: and
allan: trurquatic
Amy: I haven't heard of these Allan, I'm really sorry. I don't have information on them
Amy: The Sundressing and the Turquatic - I have not heard of yet
allan: okay
allan: AMY your the best
allan: thanks for all the help
allan: bye


----------



## user3 (Feb 20, 2006)

cool...I love Amy she is always so helpful and honest!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 20, 2006)

Ack.  That is so disappointing about the Pretty Boy Collection.  I was really hoping for some color too, they could do SO much with that..
I'm very excited as well about the pigments.  I can't even imagine 10 new ones at this point, lol.  Thanks Allan!


----------



## squirrel-paws (Feb 20, 2006)

Allan you are mental ... but I love you!


----------



## karen (Feb 20, 2006)

haha wow. LOTS of info. 
Thanks for asking lots of questions!


----------



## pale blue (Feb 20, 2006)

That's some awesome information, Amy really earned her paycheck for that chat. Thanks Allan


----------



## MACgirl (Feb 20, 2006)

pretty boy seems to just be a repromote of stuff, ehh hopefully it will have a postcard, now that i will want....


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 21, 2006)

thanks guys i really did try as u can see.I did try to get everything she knew out of her...and yes i think i did make her earn her money today hah.

Allan


----------



## mima (Feb 21, 2006)

wow. that was an awesome chat! thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (Feb 21, 2006)

Great job, Allan. Guess that will save me a few dollars then!


----------



## angela (Feb 21, 2006)

allan your frikkin hilarious! this cracked me up:

 Quote:

  allan: so she makes her cakes wearing mac im assuming?hehe.
Amy: Haha!
allan: OMG shut up
Amy: I'm sure!
Amy: Our makeup brushes help with her intricate designs on the cakes
allan: make up brushes on cake
allan: well im sure she has the money!
allan: why not
Amy: she has used them for a long time
allan: since 1984 right.....
allan: no im kidding haha  
 
you're such harrasser and i love it! thanks for sharing!


----------



## amethyst_twine (Feb 21, 2006)

allan: Is the icon kabuki brush permanent?
Amy: The Catherine Deneuve #182 brush is limited edition


----------



## lokailyve (Feb 21, 2006)

wow that's a whole lotta questions, but all helpful. thanks for posting this.


----------



## Sophia84 (Feb 21, 2006)

Ohhhh this was very helpful, but I would like to know more about the Sundressing collection and if there will be new MSFs this summer!! I'm dying to know!!


----------



## sweet8684girl (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for posting this, Allan. It was really helpful.


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_Ohhhh this was very helpful, but I would like to know more about the Sundressing collection and if there will be new MSFs this summer!! I'm dying to know!!_

 
I just read in a thread that was posted today from a girl that went to her mac counter today that there are 6 new skin finishes comming out this summer!Doesnt everyone think that mac should just make MSF's a perm item already.

Allan


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 21, 2006)

When she said Sweetie Cake will be available at all counter and shops, does she mean US only?
Great live chat btw!


----------



## Sophia84 (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_I just read in a thread that was posted today from a girl that went to her mac counter today that there are 6 new skin finishes comming out this summer!Doesnt everyone think that mac should just make MSF's a perm item already.

Allan_

 
OMG really Allan?? Thanks for letting me I know!! 6 new???? I have to save some serious money!!!


----------



## Pale Moon (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing dear! Love this part

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_
allan: USING the 190 mix white frosting with blue frosting to create a moons reflection icing bla bla bla
_

 






Oh! Just saw your msg abour 6 new MSFs?!?!?!?!?!?! I strongly hope there's purplish color in the collection!!! *praying*


----------



## Sophia84 (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pale Moon* 
_Thanks for sharing dear! Love this part









Oh! Just saw your msg abour 6 new MSFs?!?!?!?!?!?! I strongly hope there's purplish color in the collection!!! *praying*_

 
Ohh yes I want a purplish too!!! Pray for a peach and purple!!!


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_When she said Sweetie Cake will be available at all counter and shops, does she mean US only?
Great live chat btw!_

 
im sure its worldwide


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 21, 2006)

I know i actually thought it was kinda funny myself but this cake lady from new york really amazed me!Can you guys believe that she has used Mac Cosmetic brushes to create looks on her cakes for a long long time now!I thought that was nuts!Hey but I thought my idea was pretty cool and so did Amy...hehe as u can see.Thanks


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pale Moon* 
_Thanks for sharing dear! Love this part










Oh! Just saw your msg abour 6 new MSFs?!?!?!?!?!?! I strongly hope there's purplish color in the collection!!! *praying*_


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 21, 2006)

im gonna try and find the thread for u

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_Ohh yes I want a purplish too!!! Pray for a peach and purple!!!_

 

 i found it!!!!
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=40003


----------



## Sophia84 (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_im gonna try and find the thread for u_

 
The thread with the girl who say about the 6 new MSFs? I found it!!!


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Feb 21, 2006)

makeup brushes for cake? THATS CRAZY! but still so cool


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_im sure its worldwide_

 
Really?! Everyone was saying here that it would be US only! I will be so happy if it is worldwide! The quad and eye pencils look gorgeous.


----------



## Estellea (Feb 21, 2006)

Oooh, I hope sweetie cake is worldwide, I got my eye on some of those eye pencils!


----------



## Sophia84 (Feb 21, 2006)

Allan have you heard anything about the C Thru Color collection??


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 21, 2006)

lol! allan u r 2 much.. amy's the sweetest thing isn't she! i like chatting with her..


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for asking all those questions! Sad to hear about the kabuki...darn MA's getting my hopes up!


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 21, 2006)

Nice one! That answered some of my questions, too lol!


----------



## bront82 (Feb 21, 2006)

I can tell you why they didn't use Sylvia, she's talented, but honey, she's not a woman you'd want to buy makeup from, if you catch my meaning....


----------



## allan_willb (Feb 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 
_Allan have you heard anything about the C Thru Color collection??_

 

Darn it!I think thats the only collection that I forgot to ask about.I'll be sure to get something out of them in my next chat.


----------



## brookeab (Feb 22, 2006)

That was a great chat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't WAIT for sweetie cake!


----------



## Sophia84 (Feb 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_Darn it!I think thats the only collection that I forgot to ask about.I'll be sure to get something out of them in my next chat._

 
Ohhh great I can't wait!!


----------



## disenchanted (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow, thanks for posting that Allan


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 22, 2006)

I LOVE AMY!  I was just chatting with her there the other day!


----------



## Chelly (Apr 17, 2006)

i lol'd for serious when i read thsi conversation lolll - i know whos doing my wedding cake now loll


----------

